# Finding Jackets that Fit - HELP



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, 

New member with shelter rescue for 3 weeks here looking for help with clothes. Warrens neck is 12.5" and his chest/girth 30" Length 22.

I ordered a 3XL in a sports team puffer vest (biggest size they made) and it wasn't broad enough in chest and shoulders (surprise ) To bad because it was a great jacket with hood, I just couldn't fasten it from below.

Any suggestions where to go to buy? I have read a boys size 8-10 may work. Warren has longer legs than the typical APBT because he's a hound mix. 

He doesn't like rain at all and I believe he's not a fan of cold either, is that typical?

Thanks


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I like these. They are expensive but are great on my boy. He has the rain coat cause he is a diva who won't poop in the rain without it (longest he held it was 28 hours. It sucked!) . And the fleece sweater. You can wear both at the same time if it wet and cold.

http://www.chillydogs.ca

My boy is a 5t so it's trial and error on kid sizes. My mom has also made some from a pattern she made. So funny having odd shaped pups lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Rain coat and sweater









Just the sweater


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh thanks much. 

Yes I can see the need for the "T" tall sizing because he is kinda long too. Maybe the boys 8-10 would be too wide?


----------



## Pups (Nov 1, 2014)

Do they have to have a jacket or sweater? (Newbie here)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Could be wide but an elastic or something could cinch it up. I went to the Salvation Army kid section and got a bunch of different sizes for like $3 lol then i donated the ones that didn't fit back. 

Pups- Nope. Depends on where you live but It's not for every dog (or every owner lol) Some pups have no problem with the cold and snow. My boy will play in the snow and walk without anything no matter the temp. He will start shaking turn red red and raw on his face belly and ears from the cold. If his ball is outside He will shiver and freeze as long as I let him lol. It's the rain he hates. And I hate seeing him shiver. So under 30 degrees I put his sweater on him. And if I want him to walk or poop in the rain he needs his raincoat or we will be out there for no reason lol


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

My sense is my boy doesn't like cold either, but for sure doesn't like rain. A co-worker said last winter her pit mix wouldn't go past the garage entrance to poop for 2-3 days because of snow and cold and she had to give him a suppository!

I like the idea of going to a thrift store and buying different sizes, thanks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ouch longest my boy went was 28 hours and I was worried. Such divas!! Good luck


----------



## Pups (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Ames! I am i Georgia and it's usually not too terribly cold, but once in a while we get flurries or a couple of inches of snow . Thanks!!


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ames,

A couple questions if you don't mind.

I like the sweater and raincoat - did you have to buy them separately? 

Secondly, my Warren does this thing where he rolls on his back and he seemed to do it more frequently when I put on the Thunder Shirt as a light layer to go outside - it seems it makes him itchy (or it's just a behavior ?). Do some pits have issues with clothes?

Warren usually rolls on a large stretch of grass but with his Thundershirt on he actually rolled on pavement. This rolling thing is something he does when he's having fun too like when we're playing ball, he will stop with the ball in his mouth and just roll around on his back in the grass. What a nut.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Here are Maggie and Bizmark showing off their Kurgo Loft jackets. They are super adjustable and fit my barrel chested boy just fine.


They also have sweatshirts I found at Fit for a Pit. Maggie will not go out without her jacket if it's below 50*. She doesn't like wearing any other clothes. Bizmark is fine with whatever you want to dress him in.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

chiltech500 said:


> Ames,
> 
> A couple questions if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


haha that is a nut! Could be trying to get it off his back lol I did buy them separately and they were expensive BUT worth it. They are great quality and have lasted me going on 5 years now. Some dogs have issues with some things and some dogs don't. Depends on the pups. You can get them used to it by giving TONS of praise and reward while you birng it out, then go to put it on and when he is wearing it. I am sure fif you take it in steps with treats he will be looking forward to seeing it when it comes out. 



Jen A said:


> Here are Maggie and Bizmark showing off their Kurgo Loft jackets. They are super adjustable and fit my barrel chested boy just fine.
> 
> 
> They also have sweatshirts I found at Fit for a Pit. Maggie will not go out without her jacket if it's below 50*. She doesn't like wearing any other clothes. Bizmark is fine with whatever you want to dress him in.


Love the green! Super cute!


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

These pics are awesome, cute dogs. 

Is that Maggie in the blue coat? Warren has a long neck and body like her and clothes I have put on him look a bit off because of how they fit around his neck and chest.

I can see the quality and good fit in the chilldog apparel Ames. My wife rightfully calls me out on my fashion and accessory spending for hobbies, so I see myself spending the money for the Chilly Dog clothes. My worry is that he will roll on pavement and wreck them! He is a bit of a "bull in a china shop"


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha my boy is as well. He wears them in hikes and playing in the snow. If this one got ruined somehow I would spend money on another because I like how easy and quick they are to put on. And he can piss and poop without coming close to the sweater lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

And my boy would NEVER go for this lol could you imagine?! I don't know many dogs that would.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

chiltech500 said:


> These pics are awesome, cute dogs.
> 
> Is that Maggie in the blue coat? Warren has a long neck and body like her and clothes I have put on him look a bit off because of how they fit around his neck and chest.
> 
> I can see the quality and good fit in the chilldog apparel Ames. My wife rightfully calls me out on my fashion and accessory spending for hobbies, so I see myself spending the money for the Chilly Dog clothes. My worry is that he will roll on pavement and wreck them! He is a bit of a "bull in a china shop"


Yes, Maggie is in the blue coat. She's a pit bull / black lab mix -- super long and leggy. I originally bought the medium for her and the large for Bizmark (in the green), but the medium fits Biz much better and Maggie really needs the length in the large, even though it's kind of baggy around her neck.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> And my boy would NEVER go for this lol could you imagine?! I don't know many dogs that would.
> 
> View attachment 54529


Oh my gosh hahaha... I'm pretty sure my two would have the look of torture if I put that on them, like the dogs in the aspca commercials lol.


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

> She's a pit bull / black lab mix -- super long and leggy. I originally bought the medium for her and the large for Bizmark (in the green), but the medium fits Biz much better and Maggie really needs the length in the large


Warren is Hound Pit and he's 22 long, neck 21 and chest 30 - medium you think? He has long legs too.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> Oh my gosh hahaha... I'm pretty sure my two would have the look of torture if I put that on them, like the dogs in the aspca commercials lol.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA right!! lol I hate when Mel gets cold ears but come on a muff?? Glad I don't like in canada where its really needed.



chiltech500 said:


> Warren is Hound Pit and he's 22 long, neck 21 and chest 30 - medium you think? He has long legs too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warren is Adorable! They were really good at helping me with Sizing and are really good at exchanging if you get the wrong size. I got Mel a medium, if that helps. Gargamel is 19 inches long, 20 inch neck and 28 inches around his biggest chest area, and its a tad big, which is Ok since its not TOO big. I would think go for a medium, sounds like our boys are similar in sizes except height


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Maggie has a 29" chest and an 18" neck, and she's 27" long. The medium fits her fine, it just ran a bit short. The girl is 16 months old right now, I'm expecting that chest and neck of hers to start developing.

By chest and neck measurements, Bizmark should be in a large. But the large was too long for him.

Warren is a very pretty boy! I love those brindled spots.


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks much for the compliments. Everybody at work loves him too. 

I will go with the medium I believe. Though not sure if he's done growing because he's a rescue. The shelter is a very good one with their own vet clinic attached to the building, and they estimated him to be around a year old. I don't know much about teeth, is that how they guess age? His lower teeth, just back from the front of the snout are very small. Will they grow bigger?


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh btw, Mel is a doll too and i love the look of Biz, he looks like quite a character.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I think they go by whether there are baby teeth present or not as far as guessing age. Also, for female dogs, if they've had their first heat or not.

Thanks! Biz definitely has personality. He's a big, burly guy who gets miffed if he doesn't get his daily bath (he hops into the tub and talks to me until I run the water) and lives to snuggle. Maggie is a smart mountain goat wannabe who has managed to get herself into interesting, expensive trouble more than once.


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow Jen, I wish Warren would jump into the tub frequently! He has a habit of peeing on one of his front paws because he doesn't squat straight.

I ended up ordering a Hurrtta winter jacket

Winter Jacket - Hurtta

for about $68, size 20, from Amazon. The Chilly Dog stuff was in Canadian dollars and before conversion was a bit pricey. I bought a $20 raincoat from Fit as a Pit.

I made Warren a fleece sweater from one of my wife's old stretch fleece shirts; it has a neck collar with snaps which closed are snug on his lower neck and his harness keeps the shoulders and chest snug. The place it isn't snug is against the belly but with the raincoat I may be able to tighten it there. My thoughts are the fleece sweater and raincoat 3 season wear and the Hurrtta winter jacket hopeful will suffice.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

It sounds like he should be nice and toasty.


----------



## audirocs (Nov 17, 2015)

What size is the green loft coat you brought that's pictured?


----------

